# NANJING | Jinling Central | 235m | 771ft | 44 fl | 161m | 528ft | 36 fl | U/C



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

*Developer: Hong Kong Land
Architect: P&T Group
Retail podium Architect: Lead 8
Tower 1: 235m, 44fl. Office. 2020/10 status: excavation finished
Tower 2: 161m, 36fl. Serviced apartments. 2020/10 status: excavation started
Tower 3: 100m, 20fl. Office. 2020/10 status: structure over ground.*

Gaoloumi thread > 香港置地-金陵中环
There are many other much taller projects in Nanjing, but this is as important as the others since this one is in Xinjiekou, the commercial center of Nanjing, the real city center, a nice dense urban area with plenty of life, unlike the typical new skyscraper areas in the outskirts of the city in many chinese cities.
Early designs reached the 318m height limit, but the tallest tower went down to 268, 248 and then the final 235m height. It started with SOM as design firm, but since very early they were replaced by P&T Group and Lead 8, both are Hong Kong based companies.





































Tower 1 site is that hole at the left, Tower 2 would be at the right









Tower 3


















Previous designs:
Design 1 (SOM), very likely reaching the 318m height limit

















Design 2 (P&T Group) 268m









Design 3 (P&T Group) 248m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-23 by tamakon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-14 by haczcbh


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Interesting!, the Tower 2 (161m) has also started rising before finishing the excavation, they use some technique that at the same time that they go up with the structure, they also go down


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by

今晚打老虎XQ
This is probably the secondary tower.























I am not sure, but this is probably going to be the look of the cladding.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^Y es, that is the 100m tower.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-15 by aodamiao


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By 萝卜-something-something on Weibo, via aodamiao on Gaoloumi:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-30 by May


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-21 by _川_


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-30 by 金陵爬楼仔


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by buleair


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-04 by GDragon


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I didn't expect it to look so thin!, maybe it is just that exact point of view in the last photo.
PD: Now I know, that is because those lower floors are actually very high, around 7 metres high, if you imagine 4.5 metres high floors, proportions would not look so thin.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-10 by 群友L


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 17:*








a constructing building by Kent Clark on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome these mini atriums


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-23 by May 

(the right one is the main tower)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-25 by haczcbh


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-26 by L


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-04 by L


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-16 by L


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-24 by L


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-11 by djq2016


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-29 by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/10/22 by 南京商业NJ


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building at background








by HenG on 500px


----------

